# Thoughts and prayers for Pixie please



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sending prayers for Pixie! I know how it feels now since I just took Tucker to be neutered LOL...

I hope she has a fast recovery


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers sent for Pixie. I am always a nervous wreck any time my pets have had to go under.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

prayers, thoughts and hugs going out.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Lots of good thoughts going your way! I hope Pixie has a speedy recovery!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope Pixie has a smooth procedure & a very speedy recovery. Wishing her all the very best.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers & Good Thoughts coming your way from NorCal Pack.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers and paw crossing for little Pixie. hopefully she will be back home soon with you.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sending lots of happy thoughts out to Miss Pixie!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

SENDING GOOD THOUGHTS & PRAYERS YOUR WAY FOR PIXIE!! :bigangel:

DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks everyone!
Pixie came through with flying colours. She was really dopey when I picked her up but happy to see me.
She was really cuddly the first night and non stop purring!! 
Now, she is back to her normal self.
thanks again !


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Glad to hear everything went great


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I just saw this post. I'm glad to hear that your little girl did so well, and is happy and purry =)


----------

